# ImageSlider frage



## SamWolf (14. Mai 2015)

Hallo ich habe für meine Hompage einen Imageslider eingebaut, nur komm ich überhaupt nicht klar diesen auf Random umzustellen, also das er zufallsmäßig bilder auswählt, momentan geht er nach einer Reihenfolge vor...

Wäre echt super wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte. Natürlich gibt es im Internet viele scripts mir random, aber ist etwas kompliziert mit meiner hompage und die anderen machen da extrem probleme, nur dieser läuft genau so wie ich es will.

hier mal der code, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre das mehr als super !!!


var slideimages=new Array()function slideshowimages(){for (i=0;i<slideshowimages.arguments.length;i++){slideimages_=new Image()_
_
_
_
[TR]
[TD="class: line-number"][/TD]
[TD="class: line-content"]slideimages.src=slideshowimages.arguments[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: line-number"][/TD]
[TD="class: line-content"]}[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: line-number"][/TD]
[TD="class: line-content"]}[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD="class: line-number"][/TD]
[TD="class: line-content"]</script>[/TD]
[/TR]
_


----------



## MrTroble (14. Mai 2015)

Also erst mal gibt es hier ein extra abteil für java scripts
und ich sehe leider keinen Code


----------



## MrTroble (14. Mai 2015)

Jop


----------



## SamWolf (16. Mai 2015)

```
<head><script language="JavaScript1.1">
var slideimages=new Array()
function slideshowimages(){
for (i=0;i<slideshowimages.arguments.length;i++){
slideimages[i]=new Image()
slideimages[i].src=slideshowimages.arguments[i]
}
}
</script>
```


```
</tbody></table><script>
slideshowimages("bilder/startseite/1.jpg","bilder/startseite/2.jpg","bilder/startseite/3.jpg","bilder/startseite/4.jpg","bilder/startseite/5.jpg","bilder/startseite/6.jpg")




var slideshowspeed=5500


var whichimage=0
function slideit(){
if (!document.images)
return
document.images.slide.src=slideimages[whichimage].src
if (whichimage<slideimages.length-1)
whichimage++
else
whichimage=0
setTimeout("slideit()",slideshowspeed)
}
slideit()


  </script>


</body></html>
```


das is der code... wie kann ich den jetzt grad umschreiben das er nicht nach der reihenfolge die bilder zeigt sondern als zufallsprinzip also random ?


----------

